
File Uploads 2015 – Another day, another monolith Ruby gem - choonkeat
http://blog.choonkeat.com/weblog/2015/10/file-uploads-2015.html
======
choonkeat
While the Ruby community wasn’t looking, the rest of the world has moved on to
having standalone servers to manage & process their file uploads.

Latest example: [https://medium.com/medium-eng/the-stack-that-helped-
medium-d...](https://medium.com/medium-eng/the-stack-that-helped-medium-
drive-2-6-millennia-of-reading-
time-e56801f7c492?source=tw-f29a01c49588-1446087364731#e425--share-0-487)

